# The gator is done and looks great!



## REDNECK1 (Feb 9, 2012)

This past weekend was the first time I was able to view the gator that I took  a stranger to get. He is no longer a stranger but a friend for life now. I can say as long as I have messed with gators Alcovy taxidermy done a heck of a job making this gator look just like he did the night we took him from lake Eufaula. It will be on display at the buckarama in Atlanta and in Perry later on this year. So stop by and see a true monster of a gator!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice gator!


----------



## ridgestalker (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice.I hope buddy has a place to put it cause that monster's gona take up some room but space well used thats for sure .So is it the new state record for longest gator ?


----------



## j_seph (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice looks like he would bite you if you get to close


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice mount! Cant say the same about that yote in the background....


----------



## cuda67bnl (Feb 9, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Nice mount! Cant say the same about that yote in the background....



Ditto, on both counts.........


----------



## ben300win (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet Gator! I couldn't afford a full body mount on mine or I would have done the same. My first gator was this year on the savannah river (zone 9) was 11'-4". Getting the skull done though.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Those measurements were taken by the taxidermist and by local dnr officers at his shop and the weight was certified using D.O.T scales so as far as the current state record it beat it by 1/2 inch and by close to 200lbs.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks awesome! Can't wait to see it at the Rama.


----------



## Gator8em (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## j_seph (Feb 10, 2012)

how much a mount like that cost


----------



## Mac (Feb 10, 2012)

looks great


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 10, 2012)

165.00 a foot for the mount.


----------



## fredw (Feb 10, 2012)

redneck1, that sure is a big lizard.   Great looking mount.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2012)

Where in the world you gonna put that thang? Thats a monster!!!


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 10, 2012)

It is the largest taken in this state I guided the hunt but I may draw a tag next year for myself. I have a bigger one in mind when I draw a tag for myself.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2012)

I may draw a tag to


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ga dawg look me up if you draw I usually know where some good ones are


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2012)

What zone? I killed a 7 footer last time. Gotta get a biggun this time.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Zone 1,2,3 in that order it takes close to 5 pts to get zone 1, 4pts will get zone 2or3.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 10, 2012)

Ray does great work. Gator looks awesome!


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Any trip I guide in the future he will be the taxidermist I recommend for any taxidermy work.


----------



## Ballground (Feb 10, 2012)

Dang what a lizard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Son (Feb 11, 2012)

El Lagarto looks good. I believe we have a couple that big in Lake Seminole.


----------



## HUNT1DEER (Feb 11, 2012)

*Nice*

Excellent mount.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Feb 11, 2012)

SON you have alot more than one you just got to be very patient with the big boys, they have been around twice as long as most men grow old!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 13, 2012)

I saw one on mad-made island(Seminole) last Monday that might have been that large.  I was shocked to see one that large up there.  I don't recall seeing him last year.

Hey Redneck, Momma ain't gonna be happy with that thing in the den!!!!!

.


----------



## antnye (Feb 13, 2012)

Whoa awesome!!!


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, that thing looks awesome!


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome mount, I saw it at the rama in Perry.

I also me Mr. Ray Knight and spent a good bit of time at his booth, he really does some good work and has prices that can't be beat!..I have a whole truckload of stuff that will be going to him soon!


----------



## redneck83 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice mount


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL, Thanks I realized it later and was too busy to edit...I dunno what I was thinking


----------



## frydaddy40 (May 1, 2012)

*Looks good.*

Looks good  REDNECK1  enjoy being at the top. 

    I'm coming for ya this year.    frydaddy


----------



## Michael (May 1, 2012)

frydaddy40 said:


> Looks good  REDNECK1  enjoy being at the top.
> 
> I'm coming for ya this year.    frydaddy



op2:


----------



## rum3002576 (May 3, 2012)

awesome gator,


----------



## rum3002576 (May 3, 2012)

wife will have 6 points this year, hoping to come down again.


REDNECK1 said:


> Zone 1,2,3 in that order it takes close to 5 pts to get zone 1, 4pts will get zone 2or3.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (May 4, 2012)

that gar on the wall is laughing at yall


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 5, 2012)

Mighty fine big ole monster gator.  Congrats.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 6, 2012)

j_seph said:


> how much a mount like that cost


At least a million dollars!!!!


----------



## Boar Hog (May 11, 2012)

rum3002576 said:


> wife will have 6 points this year, hoping to come down again.



Bring her on down, and we'll see if we can get her one like the one we got you last year!


----------



## Dep6 (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome Gator there sir. Had the record for 2 years so am down but not out. I'll be trying again for it, good luck to all!!


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 4, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned yours was,  a great one also dep6 everyone gets lucky once and a while and who knows we all will try to get one bigger that is what makes us do it each year so maybe some lucky person will get the chance for me to guide them to a good one also


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Jul 4, 2012)

If anyone is looking for a guide, redneck1 is the way to go.   He had me on gators from the moment I stepped on board.   Brought home a 9'4" from Seminole.


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 4, 2012)

Hunt'nDawg said:


> If anyone is looking for a guide, redneck1 is the way to go.   He had me on gators from the moment I stepped on board.   Brought home a 9'4" from Seminole.



He is one of the very best!   Is taking my son and I this September to Eufaula.  He now has cameras to video the hunt so the memories we make can be shared for a life time.

Happy July 4th.   Thanks to all who have served and those familes who supported the troops.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Jul 4, 2012)

As most may say that have hunted with me it will be a long night I try to get as big a gator as the tag holder wants. A trophy is different in everyone's eyes all I try to do is give as much hands on experience with a alligator as I feel is safe and no harm to the alligator. Except for the dispatching of the gator it will be a exciting hunt you won't forget.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice mount. Like the wall behind it too...


----------

